# Why is Spain a popular tourist destination?



## GrandJury (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi. I heard that Spain is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world. Can you explain why? thank you so much!


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

GrandJury said:


> Hi. I heard that Spain is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world. Can you explain why? thank you so much!


Probably because the weather is good, depending of course in which part of Spain one visits, the southern part of Spain gets good and sunny weather for many months of the year. The Spanish people are mostly kind and welcoming and dining out is relatively cheap. The architecture , especially in the areas that were governed for 800 years by the Muslims, is outstanding. Spain is a very large country and has a lot to offer for all kinds of activities, whether is be lying on a beach or carrying out more arduous pursuits. Access to the country by air or sea is relatively easy and not expensive if you live in Europe.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Although Spain is a very popular destination (supposedly the second most visited country), the catchment of people is actually quite limited.

According to Wikipedia, in 2017, the top 10 countries from where holidaymakers arrived made up over 75% of all visitors, and of those 10 countries, 7 are Northern European Countries.

I agree with Alvarro that SPain does have a very rich culture and history which makes visiting very appealing to some people, but sadly, I fear that the majority of these Northern Europeans are after only two things: Sun and cheap beer.

Easy and cheap access to Spain (from these very countries) is a by product of the demand, rather than a driver for it I would say.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain has something for everyone. I hate crowded beaches and noisy bars, but there are vast areas of national parks and nature reserves where you can walk all day and hardly see a soul. The historic cities are also fascinating, and there are hundreds of them, though tourists tend to stick to the ones they've heard of (Granada, Seville etc). 

I just find the whole culture very easy-going. England is full of signs telling you not to do things. Here, pretty much anything goes as long as you aren't hurting anyone.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Although Spain is a very popular destination (supposedly the second most visited country), the catchment of people is actually quite limited.
> 
> According to Wikipedia, in 2017, the top 10 countries from where holidaymakers arrived made up over 75% of all visitors, and of those 10 countries, 7 are Northern European Countries.
> 
> ...


It is true that a minority of British do come to Spain for the Sun and cheap beer, especially places like Benidorm. Quite embarrassing at times seeing the drunken boy and girl Brits, vomiting in the street and having urinating contests from their hotel balcony. Not many other countries would tolerate this.

However Spain is a great place to relax, it’s generally inexpensive and flights are cheap and short. There’s something for everyone, from bingo to rock climbing. 

Frank


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe because it is familiar and relatively safe compared to some places. I don't think it is cheap anymore especially in tourist areas.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Maybe because it is familiar and relatively safe compared to some places. I don't think it is cheap anymore especially in tourist areas.


Maybe not so cheap for Brits, because of the exchange rate. But for other Northern Europeans it's incredibly cheap. Talking to some Danes last night who said they pay at least five times as much eating out at home as they do here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe not so cheap for Brits, because of the exchange rate. But for other Northern Europeans it's incredibly cheap. Talking to some Danes last night who said they pay at least five times as much eating out at home as they do here.


Friends of ours from the Republic of Ireland, from the USA and Canada (all of whom spend several weeks a year here) also say they find most things much cheaper in Spain.

We certainly spend less when we take short breaks in Spain than I do when visiting the UK. Last year we took a short break in Amsterdam - the price of accommodation was astronomical compared to Spain, and restaurant meals/drinks/coffees were also more expensive, although not by as much.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I certainly find the UK to be extremely expensive when I visit.

Maybe if you compare the poorest areas of the UK with the most affluent of Spain there is more of a parity, but in general, for holiday type activities Spain is much, much cheaper.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

As an example:

Near to my home town in the UK, there is a network of cycle paths through a forest using old railway lines. You can hire bicycles for the day to ride around, and I have to say that it is a great thing to do with the family.

But, when we did it with our kids, it cost us over 100 GBP. I've just checked the website and sure enough, today, for two adult bikes and two kids bikes you would have to pay 94 GBP plus 7 GBP to park your car.

This summer in Asturias, we did something very similar on the Senda del Oso (again, cycle routes on old railway lines, and very recommendable). Being in Spain, we had taken our own bikes, but I have looked at the websites and bike hire there is 17€ per day per bike. Parking is free.

So for a virtually identical activity: UK Approx 116€, Spain 68€. Over 40% more expensive in the UK.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Friends of ours from the Republic of Ireland, from the USA and Canada (all of whom spend several weeks a year here) also say they find most things much cheaper in Spain.
> 
> We certainly spend less when we take short breaks in Spain than I do when visiting the UK. Last year we took a short break in Amsterdam - the price of accommodation was astronomical compared to Spain, and restaurant meals/drinks/coffees were also more expensive, although not by as much.


Amsterdam is touristy, I know Netherlands very well, have family there particularly Den Haag and certain things, eg. Fruit and other foods can be cheaper than Spain, eating out too. The beer is probably more expensive if that's what people calculate by. Of course Scandinavian countries are more expensive they have good welfare and don't pay slave labour. Knowing the USA well Spain is definitely not cheaper, have seen many of Americans complaining on a cruise forum about EU prices. Dublin is very expensive.

Friends just back from S. Africa said the M&S outlet was cheaper than UK. Perhaps the X change rate confuses it.

Probably the East of Malaga is cheaper than the West. Although booze is cheap also. Paradores have offers on this week from 60€ per night.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of cultural and family events are free in Spain that would cost money in the UK. For example, tomorrow we are off to Cáceres for the Irish music festival, events all weekend are free except for one concert which costs €15. Something similar in the UK is Warwick Folk Festival - a weekend ticket now costs GBP 149.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Amsterdam is touristy


And that is what we are discussing, is it not, whether tourist consider Spain to be a cheap destination or not? Tourists tend, on the whole, to go to touristy places.

Madrid and Sevilla have many, many tourists also, but accommodation in both places is at least 50% cheaper than Amsterdam. We pay around €100 per night for a good standard of apartment to rent. Last week I looked at the price of the Amsterdam apartment we rented last time (nice, but no nicer than the ones we've stayed in in Madrid/Sevilla) and it was €600 for 4 nights in June - and that one was quite a bit cheaper than most of the comparable ones on offer. It's a 1-bed with no outside space - in Sevilla soon we'll have a 2 bed atico with large terrace and lovely views for €100 per night.

I went to what was billed as a low cost, no appointment needed hairdresser's in Amsterdam for a wash and blowdry. It cost €17. If I went to the low cost peluquerias which have sprung up all over Spain it would cost €5.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Cost me £102 yesterday for a cut, highlights and straightening with head stylist. Some things are priceless  at 5€ they must be on the breadline taking into account water, electric, products etc


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I haven't seen any low cost hairdresser's in my neck of the woods. I get a cut and colour for 34€ and it's been the same price for 10 years. 

I live in the comunidad de Madrid and go to Madrid fairly often and I don't find things expensive here compared to WSM in the UK. Going out ie bars/ restaurants is definitely cheaper comparing like for like quality and the same for general food shopping, transport is too, parking is often free. Petrol is more expensive and I think you probably get better deals on electronics in the UK... Probably depends where your interests lie, but I don't find life here expensive.
Why do tourists come here? Well, I think there Spain caters for different types of tourists, but most people like the weather most of all. Younger ones like the cheap night life and lots of people like the beaches. I always take part of my holidays in Spain even though I live here and that's because I like the different types of countryside, the mountains, the lack of people in certain areas, the food and wine and the history. A couple of weekends ago for example, we went to La Motilla del Azuer*, *a bronze age fortified well (2200-1300 a.C.)! 

La Motilla del Azuer - Daimiel
Had never heard of it until OH saw an article about it a couple of months ago. On the same weekend took in Las Tablas de Daimiel (not worth it due to the season and the extreme drought that they are suffering) and Almagro which was a great little town to look around. 
https://www.google.com/destination?...j&tcfs=EhoaGAoKMjAxOC0xMS0yNxIKMjAxOC0xMi0wMQ
Didn't pay for parking in any of the places we visited


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Just walking around the streets of Barcelona at night makes you feel like you should be paying for the privilege. It's almost not fair on the city that the walk itself is completely free of charge. The small side streets, the architecture, the food, the activities, and the prices. It has it all. 

I've been in the summer - packed full of tourists.
I've been in the depths of winter - still packed full of tourists. 

I am sure this great city alone will make up a big percentage of these tourism stats.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't seen any low cost hairdresser's in my neck of the woods. I get a cut and colour for 34€ and it's been the same price for 10 years.


I don't remember seeing any in Madrid when I've visited (including a few weeks ago) but a quick Google search shows that there are in fact quite a number of Peluqueria Low Cost franchises in Madrid itself. I'm not recommending them, by the way - I've only tried one in my town once, more out of curiousity than anything, and just for a wash and blowdry as no way would I chance going there for a cut or colour. I had a very long wait as they don't take appointments and the ones here, at least, are always very busy, and the stylist was obviously trying to "upsell" by getting me to take more expensive conditioning treatments, have a restyle, etc. which I always hate. At my own hairdresser's I pay €31 for a cut and colour and like yours the prices have not increased for years. When I first arrived I went to British owned hairdressers locally, knowing no better, and paid well over €50 and that was 12 years ago. The quality of the Spanish hairdressers is just as good.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

uk_ukraine said:


> Just walking around the streets of Barcelona at night makes you feel like you should be paying for the privilege.


And that's why the rental agents know they can charge you such outrageously high fees!


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

STOP with this Brit bashing, I have lived here in Spain for a good few years now and I can assure you Germans/French/Belgium's/Norwegians/Southern Irish/and indeed Spanish holiday makers etc are just as bad as Brits when they are on their holidays re anti-social behaviour.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

bikerboy123 said:


> STOP with this Brit bashing, I have lived here in Spain for a good few years now and I can assure you Germans/French/Belgium's/Norwegians/Southern Irish/and indeed Spanish holiday makers etc are just as bad as Brits when they are on their holidays re anti-social behaviour.


 just spotted that my reply was to a now banned guy called 'Knowwhatimeanharry', so if this comment doesn't make sense that's why, he was basically slagging off British holiday makers.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Interesting article on the history of tourism here
https://www.spain-holiday.com/Costa...istory-of-british-tourism-on-the-costa-blanca


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> And that's why the rental agents know they can charge you such outrageously high fees!


Touche.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Suffice to say it's outrageously cheaper in Asturias !! and not just for the bike hire.

:lol:


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

uk_ukraine said:


> Just walking around the streets of Barcelona at night makes you feel like you should be paying for the privilege. It's almost not fair on the city that the walk itself is completely free of charge. The small side streets, the architecture, the food, the activities, and the prices. It has it all.
> 
> I've been in the summer - packed full of tourists.
> I've been in the depths of winter - still packed full of tourists.
> ...


Probably a lot of cruise departures help the stats as most cruise passengers tend to add on a few days stay in Port. Then there are the stag and hen parties. On fora the city has a bad reputation for tourist crime but it doesn't seem to put off anyone.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Isobella said:


> Probably a lot of cruise departures help the stats as most cruise passengers tend to add on a few days stay in Port. Then there are the stag and hen parties. On fora the city has a bad reputation for tourist crime but it doesn't seem to put off anyone.


Yeah, I got my phone stolen right out of my pocket a couple years ago. Guy came up and started touching my belt. I knew it was a shakedown so I had my hands on phone and wallet, and thought he can take my cigs if he wants... then he started touching my wifes purse, so I had to put hands on him, and that's when he must have slipped it out. It was actually impressive on some perverse level.

Didn't put me off tho. It is what it is.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of cultural and family events are free in Spain that would cost money in the UK. For example, tomorrow we are off to Cáceres for the Irish music festival, events all weekend are free except for one concert which costs €15. Something similar in the UK is Warwick Folk Festival - a weekend ticket now costs GBP 149.


Perhaps for music but there are so many art galleries, museums etc. that are free in UK which are charged in Spain. eg. the Picasso museum in Malaga isn't fantastic but charged about ten euro when we went a few years ago, cannot be compared to the National Gallery London. There is a website what's free in London which is useful for visitors.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Perhaps for music but there are so many art galleries, museums etc. that are free in UK which are charged in Spain. eg. the Picasso museum in Malaga isn't fantastic but charged about ten euro when we went a few years ago, cannot be compared to the National Gallery London. There is a website what's free in London which is useful for visitors.


That's true, museums, galleries etc can be pricey especially for British people who are used to that kind of thing being free. Mind you, National Trust places are cetainly not cheap and on top of that they charge for parking which I think is outrageous!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, the NT has become a rip off, not only entrance fees but pushing other add ons whilst inside. Been a lot of complaints about the organisation losing it's way.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yes, the NT has become a rip off, not only entrance fees but pushing other add ons whilst inside. Been a lot of complaints about the organisation losing it's way.


...membership however is not expensive and then all entrances and parking is free.

Just checked - it's £120 pa for a family.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> ...membership however is not expensive and then all entrances and parking is free.
> 
> Just checked - it's £120 pa for a family.


Yes we had NT membership when we lived in the UK. Made days out very reasonable.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I don't remember seeing any in Madrid when I've visited (including a few weeks ago) but a quick Google search shows that there are in fact quite a number of Peluqueria Low Cost franchises in Madrid itself. I'm not recommending them, by the way - I've only tried one in my town once, more out of curiousity than anything, and just for a wash and blowdry as no way would I chance going there for a cut or colour. I had a very long wait as they don't take appointments and the ones here, at least, are always very busy, and the stylist was obviously trying to "upsell" by getting me to take more expensive conditioning treatments, have a restyle, etc. which I always hate. At my own hairdresser's I pay €31 for a cut and colour and like yours the prices have not increased for years. When I first arrived I went to British owned hairdressers locally, knowing no better, and paid well over €50 and that was 12 years ago. The quality of the Spanish hairdressers is just as good.


The prices wherever you are reflect what local people can afford. in my town, you can get a cut, colour and blowdry for €25. There are four peluquerias here. I had highlights done last week, and a complete restyle, for €38. Total three hours work! It's almost embarrassing, but they can't charge more than the competition.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The prices wherever you are reflect what local people can afford. in my town, you can get a cut, colour and blowdry for €25. There are four peluquerias here. I had highlights done last week, and a complete restyle, for €38. Total three hours work! It's almost embarrassing, but they can't charge more than the competition.


 The higher prices are what the people can afford, or what the competition is charging and that's true if it's a small area. In a bigger place there's room for cheap, middling and expensive, at least if you're talking about hairdressers.
At the lower end, low cost haircuts for example, you aim to go lower, much lower than the competition...
As I said before, no low cost hairdressers around here that I know of, but nail bars, by the fistful. The cheaper ones are largely run by foreigners, Chinese, Philippines... and the products they use are also cheap and not so good for your nails...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The prices wherever you are reflect what local people can afford. in my town, you can get a cut, colour and blowdry for €25. There are four peluquerias here. I had highlights done last week, and a complete restyle, for €38. Total three hours work! It's almost embarrassing, but they can't charge more than the competition.


The suegra has domiciliary attention and a shampoo and set costs 5€, a perm costs 10€. My barber comes to the house and only charges 6€.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> The suegra has domiciliary attention and a shampoo and set costs 5€, a perm costs 10€. My barber comes to the house and only charges 6€.


Thats nice


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> The suegra has domiciliary attention and a shampoo and set costs 5€, a perm costs 10€. My barber comes to the house and only charges 6€.


So that means he /she has to do around ten shampoo and sets a day to earn minimum wage. More if they are paying self employment. Slave labour lives on.


----------

